# worst news ever and while pregnant



## dorado23 (May 11, 2009)

I am 7 months pregnant and about 2 weeks ago had a rash appear in my private area, it hurt so bad I went to the hospital where they took some tests, I just got the results from my ob and he says its herpes! since Ive been married I have never been w anyone else, we have been 2gether for 6 years now and he swears up and down that he has not done anything w anyone. I am so depressed right now and worried for my baby and also because I feel like he is lying to me. I am making him take a blood test to see if he gave it to me or if I got it before we got married and it lay dormant but my doctor says I might have contracted it while pregnant, I even cried in the doctors office when he told me. I dont know what to do or who to tell and I am scared to even have relations with my H, any advice?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

depends on what kind it is, Herpes is a virus and a airborne at that, you could ahve gotten it back in HS. epends on which one it is, there are different types. I know here in Atlanta 1 in 3 people have it or genital warts. 

Have your hubby tested for STD's if he has nothing to hide.

I had myself tested after one girlfriend who cheated on me several times, I wanted to make sure I was clean.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, chickenpox, which is a form of herpes, can be airborne but the two herpes simplex versions aren't...if that were the case we would all be infected with herpes.

There is a possibility of cross-contamination, if he had a cold sore and performed oral on you, but it's rare that something like this happens.

Usually when you contract herpes it's due to sexual contact with someone who has open or visible sores.

Preacher


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

dorado23 said:


> I am 7 months pregnant and about 2 weeks ago had a rash appear in my private area, it hurt so bad I went to the hospital where they took some tests, I just got the results from my ob and he says its herpes! since Ive been married I have never been w anyone else, we have been 2gether for 6 years now and he swears up and down that he has not done anything w anyone. I am so depressed right now and worried for my baby and also because I feel like he is lying to me. I am making him take a blood test to see if he gave it to me or if I got it before we got married and it lay dormant but my doctor says I might have contracted it while pregnant, I even cried in the doctors office when he told me. I dont know what to do or who to tell and I am scared to even have relations with my H, any advice?


Pregnancy brings out things like herpes, that you could have gotten 10 years ago.
If your having any outbtreak during the time you deliver, they will just do a c-section to protect the baby.


----------

